# Seiko Skxa053 - Any Owners



## Hudson (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi,

Been talking to Roy at RLT and and am trying to decide between a new O & W (M6 Maybe) or a Seiko A053, i want to use it every day and take it into the pool/sea etc. It the fact you can not manually wind the watch a disadvantage at all ? And what is your overall opinion of the build quality of the watch ? Thanks.

N.B I was going to buy on fleabay but with the prices being what they are i am really not saving much and am taking a chance plus not getting to choose exactly what i want..... with Roy's prices it appears foolish.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I have one, and to be honest it's a cracking watch. Mine has been modded and now has an all black chapter ring instead of the red & white one. Mine is surprisingly accurate gaining no more than 10 seconds in a week, I suspect it has been regulated at some time in the past. It was purchased from a fellow forum member. I don't see any problems in using it for swimming. As a daily wearer it's ideal. The build quality is second to none and it's a good solid piece. Chunky without being too large. Hope this helps in making your choice. 

Here's a couple of pics.

On a lumpy.










On black leather. (My favourite combo for this watch)


----------



## Hudson (Mar 11, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> I have one, and to be honest it's a cracking watch. Mine has been modded and now has an all black chapter ring instead of the red & white one. Mine is surprisingly accurate gaining no more than 10 seconds in a week, I suspect it has been regulated at some time in the past. It was purchased from a fellow forum member. I don't see any problems in using it for swimming. As a daily wearer it's ideal. The build quality is second to none and it's a good solid piece. Chunky without being too large. Hope this helps in making your choice.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed, i think i will order one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My pleasure.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - I got mine from Roy & it was here 16hrs after I ordered it! - I wasn't too impressed by the bracelet which is one of the weak points with any Seiko ime so I swapped mine for a rather nice Zulu as per this thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=32207 - A bit soon to find any faults in the timekeeping but it sure looks & feels nice on the wrist!

Paul


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Had this one:










Now long gone, but it accompanied me on several dives (deepest 38m) as well as many snorkelling trips & skiing adventures .. great watches, go for it!


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I got mine back in February this year from Roy and its a cracking watch. I have it on today and it was the start of my watch collecting "problem"  

The lume is good and runs like a dream. I never check how much they gain or loose as I tend to swap watches every 4-5 days. But even when its been stopped for a while you pick it up, give it a quick shake, set the time put it on your wrist and its off and running.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

VinceR said:


> Had this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had vinceR's bullet  had strange_too put some different hands on....its my biggest regret flpping it......awesome watch that


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> My pleasure.


Yours looks amazing, theyre nice but they dont shout at me, until i see yours, odd!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > My pleasure.
> ...


Thanks. I think it's the all black chapter ring. It's what drew me to the watch. I'd seen the standard watch and liked it, then this one popped up on the sales forum and I just had to have it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres my old one.....


----------

